# EKG and Holter Monitor same day



## ammontagano (Oct 16, 2012)

Patient has 4:00 pm appt for palpitation complaint.  EKG is performed and is benign and normal.  Physician decides to order Holter monitor for any abnormal pauses or arrhythmias.  Appt is entered for 5:00 pm for Holter monitor.
Insurance is denying the EKG as inclusive to the Holter monitor.  Is there any justification to append modifier -59 to the EKG?  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Jess1125 (Oct 16, 2012)

ammontagano said:


> Patient has 4:00 pm appt for palpitation complaint.  EKG is performed and is benign and normal.  Physician decides to order Holter monitor for any abnormal pauses or arrhythmias.  Appt is entered for 5:00 pm for Holter monitor.
> Insurance is denying the EKG as inclusive to the Holter monitor.  Is there any justification to append modifier -59 to the EKG?  Any feedback would be appreciated.  Thanks!



Yes, bill it separately with a -59. The EKG had nothing to do with the holter. Patient hadn't even been hooked up to the monitor yet when the EKG was done. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

